# Handbook of Mold, Tool and Die Repair Welding 1



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (13 أبريل 2015)

http://www.slideshare.net/Mechanical_Engineering_Encyclopedia/handbook2
0of20-mold20tool20and20die20repair20welding201


----------



## شاكر محمود تركي (14 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله بك يااستاذ سيد


----------

